# Boost gauge install info ?



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey everyone just wondering if anyone has found out a location to tap the T fiting to install the boost gauge tubing ?


----------



## chrisvan62 (Oct 17, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/175017-boost-gauge-psi-turbo-2016-cruze-lt.html

here ya go


----------

